# what's your favourite season on ac?



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

i'm stuck between fall and winter, they're both beautiful


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 2, 2016)

My favorite season in all Animal Crossing games (and in real life) is fall. It's a very beautiful season, and the holidays are fun to talk about.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 2, 2016)

spring. town looks best in spring (i have green paths so,,)


----------



## Licorice (Sep 2, 2016)

Spring because green looks way better than drabby orange or white.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 2, 2016)

Spring.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 2, 2016)

Spring. I love the colour of the trees and how the bugs start to come out.


----------



## tae (Sep 2, 2016)

winter. i love the sound of snow crunching under my mayor's feet.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 2, 2016)

In love with Fall since 2014.


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2016)

Summer all year long


----------



## Antonio (Sep 2, 2016)

My favorite season is season 6 because the plot was wonderful.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 2, 2016)

I like autumn the best.


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 2, 2016)

I love autumn in real life, but it's too brown for my taste in Animal Crossing.  I love vibrant reds, oranges, and yellows mixed.

Spring is my favorite in New Leaf, especially during cherry blossom season, or summer during the rainy season.  Those are my least favorite seasons in real life.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2016)

spring for sure. especially that one week in april where it rains cherry blossoms.


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

winter definitely


----------



## reririx (Sep 3, 2016)

Spring and fall.  Can't really choose, possibly spring tho due to cherry blossoms that one time XD


----------



## creamyy (Sep 3, 2016)

I like the transition between summer and autumn.


----------



## ashlif (Sep 4, 2016)

I like fall and spring as for me.


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 4, 2016)

I really love winter. I like the stormy part of summer, too!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 7, 2016)

I love fall, because of the  changing colors and Halloween.


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 8, 2016)

Fall hands down!!
If not fall then summer since its so green and bright! And the rainy season in it is really pretty.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

It's got to be Autumn. It's my favourite season in real life too
I really enjoy seeing all the colour changes and I love the fact it is getting closer to Halloween, which is my favourite holiday in ACNL


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

I love winter the most in real life, so it's the same in NewLeaf. Basically for weather phenome like fog, wind and ice, even if in the game there's only snow. Boy, I'd love so much they could somehow add those to a future game, specially hail! 

On the other hand, I also like the winter festivities the most, like the civic day or toy's day!


----------



## Milleram (Oct 1, 2016)

I love spring because of the cherry blossoms. The cherry blossoms are so short-lived though, so I probably like summer the best. Summer is my favourite season in real life as well.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Oct 4, 2016)

I really enjoy spring and fall c: I like winter the least. Which is weird since i was born in winter lol. I like how the cherry blossoms trees bloom during spring and i just love the color of the grass during that season. And then during fall the vibe is just so nice and i love the colors!


----------



## Eline (Oct 11, 2016)

Just like in real life: spring! I love it when the grass and trees turn green again. Everything looks so fresh and alive!


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 11, 2016)

any season other than winter lol. I do enjoy playing in winter sometimes but I tend to TT through it fairly quickly. I love the first day the snow clears <3 Fall my be my favourite season though, because I just love the colours.


----------



## pinkcotton (Oct 11, 2016)

My favorite is spring! In real life too. The trees turn pink and cherry blossoms rain from the sky~


----------



## Greggy (Oct 11, 2016)

My favorite is the gap between fall and winter where the leaves dry brown and there's a snowstorm in the game. I don't know why, but I love the snowstorm in the game. But overall, I adore winter since I don't experience it my own.


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 11, 2016)

spring especially during the cherry blossom season. too bad it's so short though


----------



## N a t (Oct 12, 2016)

Autumn. Just like in real life, I love the fall so much. The colors, the smells, the foods, the cool air, the clothes, and the holidays!


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 12, 2016)

I usually stop playing during fall and winter for some odd reason. My personal favorite is Spring~


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 12, 2016)

Winter for sure!


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 14, 2016)

definitely spring! the sakura blossoms are so pretty


----------



## HHoney (Oct 14, 2016)

Fall and spring for opposite reasons and color palettes.
I've never had a pink blossoms spring DA but it would be so fun.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Oct 15, 2016)

I personally love winter, cause I love building my snow man hub, and I think everything looks so pretty when it's covered in white fresh snow. <3


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

Sakura Season by far
My town looks so good with them <3


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 19, 2016)

My favorite season is summer because my character has a greater chance of getting a tan. But it is all in my head since I never get a tan for my character unless I hardcore it at the island. TT~TT


----------



## Soraru (Oct 24, 2016)

WINTER. I love winter in real life so therefore i shall love winter in AC. i love being able to make snowmen and the sound of crunchy snow and best of all, THE IGLOO. THE IGLOO theme is adorable.


----------



## angelkay (Oct 27, 2016)

I do like all the seasons but I think spring is my favourite. Its just such a pretty time, so colourful and cheery.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 1, 2016)

I absolutely love winter! Such a nice atmosphere and when the Christmas lights go up it looks even better! Also the tent turning into an igloo is such a nice addition, glad it was included! Also I always enjoy running about building snowmen and listening to the crunching of snow underneath my villagers feet! ^^ (I also enjoy spring as it is so pretty, but I will always love winter more! It is my favourite season irl as well so that's a bonus!)


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Definitely Summer or Spring. The bug catching and fishing is much more interesting those times of the year!


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

Autumn! Just like irl!!


----------



## stained_cheri (Nov 5, 2016)

Fall or Spring. Fall because I love, love, LOVE the colors and the earthy vibe it has. Everything seems closer and more to do. The Spring would come in second for similar reasons and more sun.


----------



## ashlif (Nov 5, 2016)

I like spring or fall. Both are beautiful seasons to me.


----------



## fwn (Nov 5, 2016)

--


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Nov 6, 2016)

Spring because it's so pretty, and my village is very pastel themed.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 6, 2016)

In Drowsy I really like the Fall because I think it goes with my aesthetic for that town, but in general I like Summer.


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

winter and autumn are the most vibrant & interesting, but my paths always look better in summer and spring.


----------



## v0x (Nov 6, 2016)

Winter. or spring (specifically with cherry blossoms)


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 6, 2016)

Spring or Winter, Spring has the best grass texture and general feel overall, but Winter has me hyped for the holidays and the snow crunching underneath my mayors feet is f**ing or***mic


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow, but all the seasons are lovely! :3
 Hard to choose


----------

